

We are the Google Site Reliability Engineering team. Ask us Anything - dsr12
http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/1w1y5m/we_are_the_google_site_reliability_engineering/

======
uptown
Q: "What's that cable do?"

A: "We're not sure - let's find out"

------
coloneltcb
This was happening during the outage. Oops.

------
bhartzer
Google site reliability team leaves to go do Reddit AMA, gmail goes down.
Great timing.

